# toc sterling



## kccomet (Dec 27, 2013)

picked this up last week,where. it had been resting for the last 50 years or so. cool wood bars and spoon brake. cleaned up the bars and a small spot on the rear stay. theres a lot of nice paint under years of dust and oxidation. the fork has quite a bit of paint loss and scroll work over the nickel. usually im all about trying to clean and or refurbish a bike. im taking my time on this one, the scrolling and lettering look pretty fragile. the wood rims have some green paint and striping left. this is prob the oldest bike i have. i dont have much knowledge on the early bikes,just thought this one was fairly well preserved. the spokes are tied and sodered which seems unusual. i know a lot of racers did this,but this is no racer. not sure of the value on this bike     any thoughts. might trade for or toward early racer or stayer pacing bike, as im all about them at the moment.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 27, 2013)

Too Cool! Love the wood bars. Anyone ever try to make some? I'm considering giving it a shot! I need to find a TOC bike soon!


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 27, 2013)

Interesting Find!

I do like those hubs, bars & original spoon brake.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 27, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Too Cool! Love the wood bars. Anyone ever try to make some? I'm considering giving it a shot! I need to find a TOC bike soon!




There's a few people who make wood bars for hipsters. You can find them on eBay and with a few mods they would look good on a TOC bike.

*Nice Sterling!!!*


----------



## bricycle (Dec 27, 2013)

That is too much!!!! love and want it.....  same spoon brakes as mine.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 27, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> There's a few people who make wood bars for hipsters. You can find them on eBay and with a few mods they would look good on a TOC bike.
> 
> *Nice Sterling!!!*




The hipster bars don't look as good a single steamed and bent bar. They don't have the right bends either and are generally very short. I want some more like those pictured above!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 27, 2013)

The front hub is really nice!


----------



## kccomet (Dec 27, 2013)

the hubs are interesting,havent cleaned them to try and find a name. what about the tied an soder spokes, ive never seen that done except on old racing bikes. maybe the wheels arent original although i feel they are. im sure the tires arent original 76 giant chain tread


----------



## bricycle (Dec 27, 2013)

70% of my toc bikes had the spokes tied and soldered


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 27, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> The hipster bars don't look as good a single steamed and bent bar. They don't have the right bends either and are generally very short. I want some more like those pictured above!




There's nicer ones out there, the ones on eBay right now are the bent plywood type. I'll keep an eye out for the nicer ones.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 27, 2013)

Sweet rig. Another TOC bike with a giant headtube. I wonder why the majority of survivors from this period seem to be larger bikes ? Were they ridden less or is it just a coincidence ?


----------



## kccomet (Dec 27, 2013)

shows you what i know about early bikes, the spokes being tied. what about these pedals. thought they looked odd on one side of the pedal, took nut loose and you have these pinchers ,adjustable. guess these were a foot clip of some kind to keep you in the pedals,or....


----------



## bricycle (Dec 27, 2013)

made to grip your shoe so as to get power out of some of the upward movement also ...serious machine!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 27, 2013)

Those pedals must have been torture to the feet and shoes!


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 27, 2013)

That bike has " BRICYCLE" written all over it!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 27, 2013)

I know, right.... I'm trying to think of what to trade him.....


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cool bike. I don't think it's  a racer. it's a road/touring bike. Looks like The badge says built like a watch on  the bottom. that dates it 96 and later. The rims are original too it as the rest.


----------



## Hb Twinn (Dec 29, 2013)

*Hmmm...looks interesting....*

I might be interested, but I'm still acquiring not into trading mode yet.
Consider selling outright? 
Let me know...
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jan 3, 2014)

*hubs*

The hubs are definitely original to the bike. I've been looking for a set. Nice find!


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 3, 2014)

The patent of that bike stand is as old as the bike itself?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 3, 2014)

I have modern versions of the Elwood and Biped stands. I always considered them to be modern bike shop display stands. Its neat to see that they are old designs!!! Thanks!

 By the way, I am always looking for old bike shop stuff, especially a Schwinn parts cabinet and old repair stands, tools, etc...


----------



## Velo-dream (Jan 4, 2014)

*nice spoon- brake bike*

hello is this beauty  for sale 

contact: fietsen_kriskras@hotmail.com


----------

